# Lakeside Tent Camping - Why is it so hard?



## Steel City Archer (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Guys,

My wife and I just want to get away from it all and chill for a couple days.

We have been searching for a place that we can pitch a tent right at the lake/pond shore and fish right from our tent. My wife LOVES to catfish at night.

Most places require you to pitch a tent in the campgrounds. Most campgrounds don't have much seclusion and peace and quiet.

This has been tougher than I thought. I don't know of any private property that may offer this type of primitive camping lakeside, but I bet that's going to be what we need.

If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know. We need a break.

Thanks!


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

Try a paylake


----------



## Steel City Archer (Jul 15, 2011)

dmaphukn said:


> Try a paylake


We used to do that all the time. I guess that's an option.

We just kind of want to get away from it all. Some secluded peace and quiet.

Hard to find that at a pay lake with Big Jim and his ******* buddies downing a kegger waiting on that big blue cat to hit.:F Not that I'm against that, cause I'm not, but we need to chill a bit right now.

Heck, if any of you own a place and has your own little private retreat, I'd be glad to pay you for a couple days. We are respectable, clean, and quiet. Besides a couple lanterns at night to catfish with, you'd never know we where there.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

You might try a National park. They allow what is called displaced camping where you camp anywhere in the park, not just the campgrounds. However you must be at least 100' from the water so you can't be right on the lake/river.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

not sure if it's legal or not but I've done that at Hueston Woods and Brookville..I know your aloud to fish all night just not sure about pitchin a tent. No rangers or anyone said anything though but that could have been because we were up and back on the lake at 5 am.


----------



## Steel City Archer (Jul 15, 2011)

treytd32 said:


> not sure if it's legal or not but I've done that at Hueston Woods and Brookville..I know your aloud to fish all night just not sure about pitching a tent. No rangers or anyone said anything though but that could have been because we were up and back on the lake at 5 am.


That's funny, Hueston Woods is on my list. For the most part, I know it's not allowed to pitch a tent outside the campgrounds at a state park. I wasn't so sure about a state park that doesn't have a campgrounds available. Madison Lake in London is a place like that. It looks like a small, quiet place. I called and in fact they do not have a campground. So I asked since that is the case if we could pitch a tent by the lake and fish. He said we could if we wanted a fine. It is illegal to pitch a tent on a state park outside of a campground, period. The guy was kind of a jerk, but he got the point across I guess.

Still searching around for a private campground with a lake, but even most of those you can't pitch a tent right by the water.

Just trying to find a place to relax and it's stressing me out!


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Try the Ohio Powerlands, now called AEP lands just South of Zanesville........they do have designated campgrounds, but a number of them are right on the water......it's free, you just have to have an ohio fishing license as well as a free permit from AEP which you can either download from the web or go to the nearest wildlife office (Xenia) and get your free permit/map......

Mike


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i will second the ohio power/AEP...my dad has been going to that place for years and i have went with him a few times as well. there are so many lakes there you can be sure to find a spot.


----------



## bcreekbass (Feb 15, 2011)

I think I remember seeing tents at Kiser Lake close to the water?


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

AEP! I heard that paint creek has a few campsites on the lake. Or rent out a pontoon boat at a lake that rents them for more than one day and camp out on it.....


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

thought it might get me a fine if someone had seen us haha guess next time I'll just anchor and pitch tent on my casting deck lol


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

AEP x3, it's free, but you have to download the form and have it filled out.

Rocky Fork has a campground right on the lake. We'll be there late this month with our boat and camper.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

kiser lake!


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

They are right.....Kiser Lake does have some small sites right on the water!

Mike


----------



## Steel City Archer (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone! AEP is a little far, but Kiser Lake is a great option. If I remember right, there is a camping area near the lake by the beach area. I like the pontoon idea. Never rally thought of that. May be a little pricey, but what the heck. We'd definitely find peace and quiet that way.

I'm, definitely going to try out the AEP lands sometime though.

Thanks again and I'll keep you posted on what we find.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

For future refrences I highly recommend investing in a 5 hour drive with your boat to Dale Hollow Lake get a camping permit (free) and camp at a boat in only campsite(free) You will get all the peace and quiet you need. I am heading down there in October for a Boys Fishin Retreat. Water is crystal clear & fish are a plenty. Huge Lake (just smaller than Cumberland) and less crowded. World Record Holder for Smallies!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Might want to check out some of the cabins down in the Hocking Hills.
A lot of them have a lake right there, some even have small boats.
Plus there's usually a jacuzzi on the deck.


----------



## Steel City Archer (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, we ended up finding a small campground just south of Portland, Indiana. Not exactly what we had in mind, but we ended up being pressed for time as my 13 year old daughter cut the main phone line while digging and we spent most of Saturday repairing that.

However, there was NOBODY at the pond fishing and it was just us, the mosquitoes, and a cooler full of Busch Light.

Not much action, but I did manage to catch a 15 pound snapper.

Thanks again everyone!


----------

